# Please recommend me a power supply unit



## Jaskaran (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello 
My specs- 
Core I7 3770k processor 
ASRock z77 extreme 4 motherboard 
Nvidia gt 610 syenergy edition gddr3 2gb graphics card 
Corsair vengeance 2x4gb ram 
Cooler Master CM 690 2 plus cabinet 
A Phillips monitor whose model I don't know (lcd) 
Creative speakers and woofer whose model I also don't know! 
Seagate baracuda 1TB HDD 
HP dvd1260i DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive (black) 
Please recommend me a power supply unit for my boils. My future wishes- 
I will purchase a high end liquid cooler. 
Some more fans (about 3 high end) 
Nvidia gtx 690 graphics card (dual with my current low end) 
I will also overclock my processor to 4.5GHz. 
So my new PSU should be able to run all these future requirements as well as present. 
My budget is around 8000rupees.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 18, 2013)

Corsair TX750 v2


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Nvidia gtx 690 graphics card (dual with my current low end)
> 
> My budget is around 8000rupees.



Uh, what?
You plan to buy 2x GTX690 in future?


----------



## Neo (Jan 19, 2013)

I think he meant gt630 in sli with gtx690, which is not possible, moreover not worth.
Try to get tx850.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2013)

yep, even for Physx GT610 is of no use - so give away the GT610 for free  anyway, for GTX 690 and i7 3770k at 4.5 Ghz HX650/HX750 is enough and recommended.


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok thanks. I we'll go for tx650m.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Ok thanks. I we'll go for tx650m.



Makes no sense.. First tell us your future plan of upgradation..


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 21, 2013)

ok.
My future plan-
I we'll be purchasing nvidia gtx 690 very soon.
I we'll also be purchasing some 4-5 coolers.
I we'll also buy some extra 8gb ram in future.
I haven't though about models yet but ofcourse I we'll purchase high quality stuff.
that's all


----------



## Myth (Jan 21, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> I we'll also be purchasing some 4-5 coolers.



I think you meant cabinet fans ?

For the config, the hx650 or higher is best suited as topgear suggested.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2013)

Got GTX690 or 2x GTX680, whatever you buy (although I will advise you to buy later combo), a good 750 Watt is minimum choice. If you are interested in serious overclocking, a 800-850Watt of PSU woul dbe future proof.
I would suggest you these PSUs:

750Watt categoty:
1.Corsair TX750V2
2. Corsair HX750
3. Corsair AX750
4. Seasonic X760
5. Corsair AX750i (if available)

850Watt category:
1. Corsair HX850
2. Corsair AX850
3. Seasonic X850
4. Corsair AX850i (if available)


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2013)

@ OP - if you want only High Quality stuff look only for HX/*AX* series PS.


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 23, 2013)

so how many watts do you recommend?
also, these psu are a little out of my budget.
shouldn't I go with corsair enthusiast series tx750m or Corsair Modular TX850m?
are they bad?

anyone guys?


----------



## Myth (Jan 23, 2013)

tx750 v2 is just within your budget.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> so how many watts do you recommend?
> also, these psu are a little out of my budget.
> shouldn't I go with corsair enthusiast series tx750m or Corsair Modular TX850m?
> are they bad?
> ...



no they are very good ( TX - 5 yrs. warranty ) but HX ( 7 Yrs. ) is better and AX is the best  ( 7 Yrs. ).


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 24, 2013)

I've seen some failed units from AX series lately. Stick to TX and HX series.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 24, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> so how many watts do you recommend?
> also, these psu are a little out of my budget.
> shouldn't I go with corsair enthusiast series tx750m or Corsair Modular TX850m?
> are they bad?
> ...



If I were you I would selected HX850.
About TX750M or TX850M, they are semi modular, but with less efficiency.


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 24, 2013)

sorry.
too costly.
going for tx850


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 24, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> sorry.
> too costly.
> going for tx850



Be warned.
TX850, one of the biggst cable mess released by Corsair.
If HX850 is out of budget then what about TX850M? You have posted about it in the previous post, and I would say, YX850M is better in your case as it have some modula cable parts = less headache with extra cables.


----------



## Myth (Jan 24, 2013)

My tx650v2 looks like a cable management nightmare, especially more so since I have a CM 430(no proper cable mangement scope).
The higher models are going to be worse. Best to stick to a modular psu.


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 24, 2013)

hmmmmmmm....
actually, by tx850, I meant tx850m (sorry for shot form).
is that better?
My cabinet is, I think, should be ok for cables.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> hmmmmmmm....
> actually, by tx850, I meant tx850m (sorry for shot form).
> is that better?
> My cabinet is, I think, should be ok for cables.



Yes, TX850M would be a good choice.
You should remember that TX850V2 and TX850M are different PSU.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 26, 2013)

TX850M is a bad choice IMO. Its  built by CWT and not Seasonic and aint as good as the Seasonic built units.Secondly TX850M is expensive for just a few cables that are modular in nature. Anyway you look the TX850M is equally but 4 cable short of a "CABLE MESS" that many in this this forum famously states the TX850 to be, . if 750/850 watter stick to a TX850/750V2UK.


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol
What!??!
I am talking about corsair tx 850m.
Dont know what company are you talking about.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Hello
> My specs-
> Core I7 3770k processor
> ASRock z77 extreme 4 motherboard
> ...


You my friend need some juice: CORSAIR SMPS 850TX-M

Scratch that, its not the version I was looking for, get the Corsair Corsair TX850V2UK model, its better and more reliable than the TX850M.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Lol
> What!??!
> I am talking about corsair tx 850m.
> Dont know what company are you talking about.



So, what have you bought?


----------



## jjstech143 (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks for this sharing post, i haven't though about models yet but ofcourse I we'll purchase high quality stuff.


----------

